# Food costs in Dubai



## Captwinty (Feb 17, 2013)

Good day All
I will be arriving in Dubai next month and a have been trying to figure out how much money I need to allocate to food, to a family of 4 (wife, twin draughts of 5). If you earn an average salary of 25000 pm, what can you expect to pay with out being extravagant or eating out?
I have also been told that if you buy food from the local markets, it's cheaper. can anyone recommend a good local market in the Springs area

Many thanks for your time and responses!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Captwinty said:


> Good day All
> I will be arriving in Dubai next month and a have been trying to figure out how much money I need to allocate to food, to a family of 4 (wife, twin draughts of 5). If you earn an average salary of 25000 pm, what can you expect to pay with out being extravagant or eating out?
> I have also been told that if you buy food from the local markets, it's cheaper. can anyone recommend a good local market in the Springs area
> 
> Many thanks for your time and responses!


For four, I think you can do it for 800-1000 dhs a week for groceries if you go to places like Geant (Ibn Batutta Mall), Carrefour (Mall of the Emirates) or Lulu (in Al Barsha). Some people like Emirates Coop in Barsha. Spinneys is all over the Springs but I think they are a bit overpriced....I certainly think they cater to the British expats who may want particular products but I do not think they have the variety that the hypermarkets offer. And Geant has a fantastic fresh fish selection and their meat is very good for the price. Lulu has a big fresh food selection but the quality is lower in my opinion.


----------



## Captwinty (Feb 17, 2013)

Roadworrier said:


> For four, I think you can do it for 800-1000 dhs a week for groceries if you go to places like Geant (Ibn Batutta Mall), Carrefour (Mall of the Emirates) or Lulu (in Al Barsha). Some people like Emirates Coop in Barsha. Spinneys is all over the Springs but I think they are a bit overpriced....I certainly think they cater to the British expats who may want particular products but I do not think they have the variety that the hypermarkets offer. And Geant has a fantastic fresh fish selection and their meat is very good for the price. Lulu has a big fresh food selection but the quality is lower in my opinion.


Good morning Roadworrier
Many thanks for your informative reply. I have diarised the above, will certainly find Geant when I arrive.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

You can comfortably feed a family of four on 4000dhs a month. My daughters are roughly the same age and we enjoy a good variety of food, both European brands and non branded local foods, within this budget with no problems. We eat what we like including little treats and the occasional meal out and we don't need to worry about the cost.


----------

